# Best Sci-Fi News EVER.



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I mean, a fourth season of BSG is very good. A two-hour RAZOR tv-movie is great.

But THIS. THIS is FRELLIN' AWESOME!

(Only thing better would be a return of FireFly)


M


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Webisodes?

What next, the return of Futurama as video podcasts?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The talk is that this is the beginning of a full-fledged return, either in movie form or an actual series again.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

That's the way Doctor Who made it back to TV.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Farscape blew huge chunks of chunky crapness. Yes, it had a devoted cult following, but my wife and I, both sci-fi freaks, both felt it was completely craptacular.

The best news in sci-fi would be the return of Firefly, but with Wash and Preacher dead, it seems unlikely.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> (Only thing better would be a return of FireFly)


That would be the best news period. But ya like 'guytoronto' said with those two gone.... And you just know there was way more to the Preacher story than they got to.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> Farscape blew huge chunks of chunky crapness. Yes, it had a devoted cult following, but my wife and I, both sci-fi freaks, both felt it was completely craptacular.


I know that we have had differences of opinion, but until now, I'd never really appreciated how wide is the gulf between us.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I liked Farscape a lot, but I can't get excited about the possibility of its return in the form of (likely crummy) webisodes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cuba: You should be shot for getting my hopes up like that! Farscape is indeed craptastic, chunk-style.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Whatta bunch of sourpusses!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

In more exciting sci-fi news, fans of 'The Satan Pit' and lovers of spaghetti Bolognaise will be pleased to hear that the Ood are making a return appearance in Doctor Who next season. Details here

I have to agree about Firefly... but as I only got into it on DVD after it was cancelled I was part of the problem. The film tried to pack way too much in. Great show though... pity.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Whatta bunch of sourpusses!


Best defence ever! : )


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, gang! The best news ever: they're remaking LAND of the GIANTS and putting it on the CBS fall schedule. Woo-hoo!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I liked it better when that other actor whatsizname played Macfury in the first five seasons of ehMac.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow. The power I have. It only took four years, but my wish is (kinda) coming true.

*FireFly is back*.












> The Science Channel has acquired the rights to Firefly and plan to being running the series on Sunday, March 6 with the two-hour pilot followed by the first episode. Episodes will continue to air every Sunday night, in order, and in High-Def.


Canadian Actor Nathan Fillion, who played the lead Captain Malcolm Reynolds, is, shall we say, rather enthused and said he'd be happy to strap on the holster again. In fact:


> ... If I got $300 million from the California Lottery, the first thing I would do is buy the rights to Firefly, make it own my own, and distribute it on the Internet.



*Science Channel Does Reruns Right with Firefly*





> Science Channel comes in with a simple, yet genius way to add to the experience. Instead of just buying rights to re-air an old show, the Discovery Channel offshoot will add something to the formula when it begins re-airing the cult hit Firefly—Joss Whedon's much beloved sci-fi Western—on March 6, starting with the two-hour pilot. Rather than just throwing the show willy-nilly to ads for commercial breaks, super-scientist Dr. Michio Kaku will add commentary, "explaining why the science fiction featured in the show really isn't that far from science fact,"


(TV.com)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Huh? Did someone say that _Land of the Giants_ is back?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'm still upset that Stargate Universe was cancelled. I think its Syfy's fault by slitting the season up with a huge winter-spring break!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Land of the Giants! Loved the spacecraft. Almost as much as I loved _The Seaview_ and its flying sub.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Land of the Giants! Loved the spacecraft.


The Spindrift.



Max said:


> Almost as much as I loved _The Seaview_ and its flying sub.


I think it was called: "The Flying Sub."

_(Gentle sounds of sonar fill my living room)._


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

It was. But it never seemed like a proper name, the way the mothership was named.

_The Spindrift_, eh! I never knew that.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Oooh, that's good, Doug.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Chimpur said:


> I'm still upset that Stargate Universe was cancelled. I think its Syfy's fault by slitting the season up with a huge winter-spring break!


I think there was a number of factors that led to the cancellation. I was trying to find out when it was coming back on and I found it was cancelled. I think that the article sums up some of the problems

GateWorld » Six Reasons SGU Was Cancelled

There was some problems with the show though. I think that there was a little bit too much moody drama to it. I thought the performances and writing were very good, but there was lacking some of the human interactions that would be found even when struggling for survival in another galaxy. With all that said, I think the elements mentioned in the article actually had a bigger role then people think.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That safety card is hilarious! Well done!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Chimpur said:


> I'm still upset that Stargate Universe was cancelled. I think its Syfy's fault by slitting the season up with a huge winter-spring break!


I think it's the producers' fault for trying to copy the gritty dark style from Battlestar Galactica and trying stretch thin plots too long.

I liked Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis, but I just couldn't watch watch Universe. Plots were too long, drawn-out, and just plain boring.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

hayesk said:


> I think it's the producers' fault for trying to copy the gritty dark style from Battlestar Galactica and trying stretch thin plots too long.
> 
> I liked Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis, but I just couldn't watch watch Universe. Plots were too long, drawn-out, and just plain boring.


Producers, SyFy network.... Blame can be put lots of places for this shows cancelation. I just thought it was more like a more drawn out movie like experience. And I rather liked that the story was a huge continuos arc.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Space: 1999 _forever_.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Doug: agreed. Eagles were perhaps the most realistic design of any Sci-Fi TV program (they just had a little trouble with the physics of flight). And I love that website - the Moonbase Alpha Eagle Museum... great


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Chimpur said:


> I'm still upset that Stargate Universe was cancelled. I think its Syfy's fault by slitting the season up with a huge winter-spring break!


I'm with you on that one. This whole splintered season stuff is pretty horrible. They say that fans lost interest in the show ... it's not a big surprise considering that you never know when the next show will be. Sometimes it's a week later, sometimes a couple of weeks, sometimes a few months. Many of the shows they did this with are now cancelled, go figure.

I mostly wait until seasons are complete of shows like this and they buy them on DVD/BD/iTunes and watch them un-interrupted and without commercials. They did the same sort of crap with the SG Universe on Blu-Ray ... if you wanted the whole first season you had to buy season 1 and season 1.5 discs, then later they updated the season 1 to being a "complete season 1" but for more money than both of the previous combined. Sad part is that they don't tell you on the packaging of the discs as to which one it really is for the season 1 set, grrrr.

All-in-all they made some horribly bad decisions with this series's marketing and schedule, as they did with Caprica (which is also cancelled).


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

mguertin said:


> I'm with you on that one. This whole splintered season stuff is pretty horrible. They say that fans lost interest in the show ... it's not a big surprise considering that you never know when the next show will be. Sometimes it's a week later, sometimes a couple of weeks, sometimes a few months. Many of the shows they did this with are now cancelled, go figure.
> 
> ...
> 
> All-in-all they made some horribly bad decisions with this series's marketing and schedule, as they did with Caprica (which is also cancelled).


I was never a big fan of Caprica, a little to dramatic for me, but I also think that splitting it up also caused its death.

This is similar to a situation that Lost was going to go through. ABC (I think) tried to split the series up, which saw ratings drop dramatically. While I don't appreciate the show it demonstrates that even a highly popular show running a long story arc will suffer with splintering of the season.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The same with AMC's _Walking Dead_. I believe the last original episode ran around Christmas, and the next one is scheduled for Hallowe'en. In the early days of television, a series produced 39 or 40 original episodes, with only a few reruns and pre-emptions to round out the schedule. That eventually fell to 26, with one original and one re-run. We're now watching series producing only a dozen episodes a year.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The _Walking Dead_ first season (if you can call it that - what, like, six episodes?) was fantastic. Seems really, really dumb to hold off until next Fall for the next instalment of episodes.










If they're even halfway smart, they'll re-run the first batch immediately prior...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Agreed. I have poked through the comic series, but find the show infinitely more appealing. I really liked this oddball piece of fan art promoting the series as well:


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Agreed. I have poked through the comic series, but find the show infinitely more appealing. I really liked this oddball piece of fan art promoting the series as well:


This scene, the one your posted artwork depicts, dramatic as it was, did you not find it grating? Town over-run by zombies, loved ones being eaten alive - would you not, in this instance say to hell with the rules of the road, and make good use of the multiple EMPTY lanes leading away from Atlanta?? I had problems with the series.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chasMac said:


> This scene, the one your posted artwork depicts, dramatic as it was, did you not find it grating? Town over-run by zombies, loved ones being eaten alive - would you not, in this instance say to hell with the rules of the road, and make good use of the multiple EMPTY lanes leading away from Atlanta?? I had problems with the series.


Sure, but the people who chose the wrong-way route got out of town successfully, leaving the roads clear--while all they rubes in the opposite lane were being chowed down on.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Sure, but the people who chose the wrong-way route got out of town successfully, leaving the roads clear--while all they rubes in the opposite lane were being chowed down on.


Nah - it's human nature; if one guy crossed the median to the other lanes, others would follow, and be eaten in turn in the ensuing jam. I don't buy it. Done for effect.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... lots happening on the sci-fi front these days...

The Walking Dead returns on Sunday night 
Falling Skies will be back in the Summer...
Terra Nova still hangs in limbo....

and...










*That's right, baby! A blast (pun intended) from the past is coming back!
*
*"Space: 2099" to Be Revived for Television*



> ITV Studios America and HDFILMS announced plans for a reimagining of Gerry and Sylvia Anderson's famed franchise of the 1970s, then called Space: 1999. The news comes months after Fox and producer Seth MacFarlane announced they would be reviving Cosmos: A Space Time Odyssey, a 1980s miniseries from Carl Sagan.


(HollywoodReporter)

_The premise of the moon flying about the galaxy and running into a new planet / aliens on a weekly basis was a bit out there... hopefully they'll tone down the ludicrousness a bit... but the mechanics of Moonbase Alpha and the Eagles were perhaps the most realistic of any sci-fi series or movie.

Wonder who they'll cast?_


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry, I want a traveling moon.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Sorry, I want a traveling moon.


:lmao:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

LOL! I get a kick out of how they had to rename it to 2099! 1999 has been here and gone. Are they sure this time that by the year 2099 we'll be storing nuclear waste on the moon?

But it may be promising. I did like the original series.

Damn, I'm getting too old. They're remaking all my old favourites.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I love that the've kept the look of the Eagles. Despite the completely laughable physics of the main story arc, whoever was designing the details like (like the eagles, hatches, layout of the base, landing pads, etc.) was actually doing a good job.

I'll certainly give it a chance if it makes it to the internet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> I love that the've kept the look of the Eagles. Despite the completely laughable physics of the main story arc, whoever was designing the details like (like the eagles, hatches, layout of the base, landing pads, etc.) was actually doing a good job.
> 
> I'll certainly give it a chance if it makes it to the internet.


By the time it makes it to the Internet, its fate will probably already have been decided! I remember a column by Isaac Asimov when the show was new, excoriating the physics in that show. The insane speed at which this chunk of moon would have had to travel! Its uncanny ability to hone in on inhabited planets! Its ability to defy the gravitational forces of said planets! Its terrible disco-era-inspired first season uniforms! (I added that last one.)


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Its terrible disco-era-inspired first season uniforms! (I added that last one.)


Yeah, I could tell... did you ever see the collars on the shirts Asimov wore?!?

At any rate, I'm looking forward to the reboot. If it's good, that'll be nice. If it's bad, maybe it'll be bad enough to be good in a Plan9 sort of way...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm late to the party - very late. Last week, with my wife out of town for a spell, I went retro and started gobbling up SF TV. _Firefly_ was a pleasant discovery. Loved how it married B-movie westerns with SF. Lots of fun. Watched it straight through in just a few days, then watched _Serenity_. Again, great. Both vehicles reminded me uncannily of _Deadwood _(but of a decidedly lower calibre, I'd have to say)... a particularly American sensibility regarding pioneer/frontier lifestyles and situations. In any case, lots of laughs and dynamism and a certain comforting predictability. Loved the archetypal characters and their motivations. Fun stuff. Would love to see more of it come to screen.

Tried _Farscape_. I could not get past the first fifteen minutes of the debut episode. It was so unintentionally stinky I began to laugh and could not stop. I had to switch the TV off. I don't know what was worse - the ham-fisted direction, mundane scoring, wooden acting or atrocious makeup and effects... the depiction of aliens was abysmal.

I expect a fair amount of cheese in most any SF series, mind you - seems to come with the territory. I remember _Babylon 5 _being a bit of a shlocky space opera, but it still managed to be fun. Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_Farscape_ was a load of hooey.

Have you caught _Xena: Warrior Princess_, yet? I hear it's popular.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just getting through the first season of _Star Trek_, thanks. That Spock guy is neat!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

speaking of sci-fi cheese :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py_IndUbcxc


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_i-rui_, does it count if it's _intentionally_ cheesy? Iron Sky is a comedy, after all... 

_Max_, FarScape took a little while to find its feet - but it does eventually grab you. You even get to the point where you no longer think of Rigel as just another muppet in space... 

And for those of you keeping tabs on Space: 2099. Here's the official website (really just an online forum at this point) and another poster:


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Mark, I'll give _Farscape_ another shot sometime. But it ain't gonna be anytime soon! Too much other great stuff to catch.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Mark, I'll give _Farscape_ another shot sometime. But it ain't gonna be anytime soon! Too much other great stuff to catch.


In other words, why watch crap when there's something good on?

_Farscape_ will have to grab you from behind, I guess.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

No, I realize some shows are slow starters, that's all. Can take awhile to find one's legs.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Can take awhile to find one's legs.


Especially if they've fallen asleep in front of _Farscape_.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

From that poster it looks like they didn't keep much of the Eagle's design, except for the the cockpit. I should check out the site and see if they have a few shots of the Eagle from various sides.

What point of view is that shot from? You have the moon in the background, so it's not a shot on the moon. It looks like it's a shot from a larger spacecraft orbitting the moon, a spacecraft (Eagle) carrier? Or maybe, it's an orbitting space station.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Or maybe, they don't really yet know what the show will be about.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the part where Commander Koenig removes the rubber quadrants from his face, revealing that he's been impersonating someone all along.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Kosh said:


> From that poster it looks like they didn't keep much of the Eagle's design, except for the the cockpit. I should check out the site and see if they have a few shots of the Eagle from various sides.
> 
> What point of view is that shot from? You have the moon in the background, so it's not a shot on the moon. It looks like it's a shot from a larger spacecraft orbitting the moon, a spacecraft (Eagle) carrier? Or maybe, it's an orbitting space station.


Kosh, in the official website forum, there's quite a discussion about that poster and what it may / may not show. Some think the eagle and astronaut are "standing" somehow on the Asimov as it leaves the moon's orbit, or in some kind of space platform, looking toward the moon. My take? I think it's not intended to be literal - the person who did the poster simply was going for something dramatic with all of the elements, "moon" being one of 'em. I think the astronaut / eagle are in fact on the moon's surface, and the moon background image is just a bit of dramatic license being employed. I could, of course, be wrong... 

The Eagle design does seem very different from the original series - and some fans are already up in arms over it. But the eagle cockpit module in the original series was attached to a variety of body styles, a logical use of modular components to cut costs and improve interoperability. I'm not going to scream and cry about the canon of Space: 1999... I don't think (what I've seen of) the new eagle design is unattractive nor unrealistic.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, you may be right. That the poster is just a montage of various elements. I may be reading too much into it.

As for the eagle, as long as they have some sort of modular design, I'm not too worried if they're not exactly the same. Like BSG, Space: 1999 likely needs some updating to bring it into the more modern world. After all it was a late 70's show.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I just hope they don't bring back the spaceship graveyard monster. That monster which swallowed a human person whole and spat out a human skeleton. That monster gave me nightmares for a few nights.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Kosh said:


> Like BSG, Space: 1999 likely needs some updating to bring it into the more modern world.


But it wouldn't be recognizable without the cheesy 'staches, wide lapels, and oh-so-funky music.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Kosh, that one ("Dragon's Domain") and the episode with the nuclear reactor-energized Alphan ("Force of Life") left me with nightmares for years afterward... and remain two of the most vividly-remembered television episodes of my childhood...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Macfury said:


> In other words, why watch crap when there's something good on?
> 
> _Farscape_ will have to grab you from behind, I guess.


I'd rather re-watch some of the better series than watch crappy sci-fi ... although there are limits -- and I think I've finally now finished with Star Trek TNG after who-knows-how-many re-watches.

I never finished Farscape ... I literally watched it up until the last 4-5 episodes and got bored and never went back to finish it (or the movie that follows it). I did the same thing with Andromeda.

Loved Firefly though for sure. Quirky and fun. I think it could have grown into something pretty great given the chance.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

mguertin said:


> I never finished Farscape ... I literally watched it up until the last 4-5 episodes and got bored and never went back to finish it (or the movie that follows it).


Interesting... by that far in, you should have been hooked  Interestingly, today I just happened to rewatch the two-hour "Peacekeeper Wars" finale to the season - pretty darn good, certainly among the top episodes of the series.



mguertin said:


> I did the same thing with Andromeda.


Andromeda had cheese factor nine, man... but it also had Rommie. Heck, even Trance (the orange version, not the blue) was eye candy that made it worth watching.



mguertin said:


> Loved Firefly though for sure. Quirky and fun. I think it could have grown into something pretty great given the chance.


Ah, Firefly.... *snif* ... Think I'll go watch "Out of Gas" before turning in....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

CubaMark said:


> Interesting... by that far in, you should have been hooked  Interestingly, today I just happened to rewatch the two-hour "Peacekeeper Wars" finale to the season - pretty darn good, certainly among the top episodes of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you'd think with that amount of time put into it I would have had a better commitment to seeing how it all ended up but honestly at that point for me it had just gotten boring.

Eye candy is important in sci-fi! Rommie and Trance (either colour) worked for me  So did Claudia Black in Farscape. At least Andromeda was primarily canadian actors ... in fact most of the recent good sci-fi was all shot in Canada too with lots of Canadian talent.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Aaron Sims’ Sci-Fi Short Archetype is So Good They’re Making a Movie Version*





> Aaron Sims’ sci-fi short film “Archetype” is apparently so good, Hollywood took notice and now “Chronicle” producer John Davis will be blowing it up into a full-length feature film, with Sims directing.





> RL7 is an eight-foot tall combat robot that goes on the run after malfunctioning with vivid memories of once being human. As its creators and the military close in, RL7 battles its way to uncovering the shocking truth behind its mysterious visions and past.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(SciFiCool)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ very cool! Aaron Sims is a great concept artist. Its fantastic that he's getting the chance to direct a feature.

---

saw this last night. it's part of the viral campaign for Ridley Scott's upcoming 'Prometheus'. Alien nerds will enjoy :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7YK2uKxil8


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Heh - cosmic timing, i-rui. I just now watched that "TED Talk". A bit too near-future, though. That stadium looks a wee bit grand to have been built by 2023...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Darnit. This show had major problems ('waaay too much Spielberg-influenced kiddie plots), but it was nice escapism. Too bad...*

*FOX Cancels Terra Nova, Producer Will Shop Show Elsewhere*



> scratch another sci-fi show on network TV. To be perfectly honest with you, I kind of saw this one coming. “Terra Nova” was costing $4 million per episode, and apparently Fox didn’t think 10 million viewers per episode was worth that chunk of change. Thus — cancellation.
> 
> So what’s next for the Shannon clan? 20th Century Fox TV, who makes the show, plans on shopping the show to other networks. Good luck with that, chief. There is a couple of sci-fi shows on cable TV that immediately spring to mind (TNT’s “Falling Skies”, the Syfy Channel’s “Alphas”) and I’m reasonably certain neither one of those costs $4 million per episode.












(SciFiCool)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Eve the network promos for that one sucked.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Netflix has deeper pockets than I realized...

*Netflix is Apparently Now Big Enough that they’re Considering Saving Terra Nova*





> Scuttlebutt around Hollywood aways is that the online movie dispenser is in “discussions” with the show’s producers to continue the series online, which, if it actually happens would make Netflix quite the player in the TV game. After all, it’s not like “Terra Nova” is a cheap show to make. It’s mega $4 million-per price tag was one of the reasons Fox dropped it in the first place, after all.


(SciFiCool)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

*new Prometheus trailer is BONKERS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHcHYisZFLU


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Now that looks way good.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Josh Whedon is apparently interested in doing another Firefly (Serenity) movie or continuing the series, if someone in Hollywood is interested.

Please call Joss Whedon about Firefly - Science Fiction World

I for one would like to see some new episodes, as well as a review of the old episodes, or a new movie.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

Kosh said:


> Josh Whedon is apparently interested in doing another Firefly (Serenity) movie or continuing the series, if someone in Hollywood is interested.
> 
> Please call Joss Whedon about Firefly - Science Fiction World
> 
> I for one would like to see some new episodes, as well as a review of the old episodes, or a new movie.


I'd love anything Firefly related. Another movie would be pretty cool.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Firefly deserves continued life. A series is probably out of the question - but another film? That'd work for me... Nathan Fillion (Canadian!) can shoot when Castle is on break. Jewel Staite is doing some kind of food blog thingy, so appears to have some time... Morena Baccarin is on a new show, I think? No idea about Ron Glass, Alan Tudyk, etc.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

and... I don't know what they're smoking over at SyFy (or rather, what they're not smoking. Seriously...). They've got wrestling and other godawful shows, but can't bring themselves to make the upcoming Battlestar Galactica spin-off Blood & Chrome into a regular series. Looks like it's stuck in webepisode world...

Syfy still has no plans to make Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome into a TV show



> the good news is, they're finally releasing the pilot they shot years ago. The bad news? Should the pilot get a ton of attention, it will probably only come back in webseries form. While we have no problem with a lovely webseries, the Syfy video player is probably one of the most infuriating contraptions on the internet. I want my space opera in HD and across a giant screen (not a problem if you have internet on the telly, but virtually impossible with the current stuttering Syfy player).
> 
> And now the underlying question. Where is the serious space opera on Syfy? There are vampires, ghosts, werewolves, gadgets, detectives, and even monster movies. But what happened to our big juicy spaceship drama steak?


*View the pretty darn cool trailer here.*

(io9.com)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

another Prometheus viral video (i like this WAY better than the TED talk) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOOJl5lWNfM


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

BTW, I finally finished re-watching the two seasons of Space:1999.

Apart from the pilot episode, and perhaps the 2nd and 3rd, the rest of it was pure hell in terms of writing and acting.

On the Space:2099 forum, people are debating how "true" to the original series it should be.... I think if they just reimagine the pilot and go from there with no ties to the original, they'll be far better off.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They should do it in the exact same style, but with Chris Elliott as Koenig.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

*new trailer for prometheus*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7GQvXuQJVI


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This looks somewhat promising... a new Canadian sci-fi series on Showcase: *Continuum*

*Continuum is the closest thing you're going to get to new Sarah Connor Chronicles*












> _Continuum is our new crack._ This show, which just premiered in Canada, is totally insane and mind-bending, and it has many of the same qualities that made us love Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles. (Although the dialogue and characterization are a mite clunkier.) If you've been missing action-oriented science fiction that actually dares to explore science-fictional ideas, then you owe it to yourself to check out the first episode of Continuum.
> 
> _Spoilers ahead...._


(io9.com)

Nice to see a female lead who isn't a stick-thin hollywood model type (Rachel Nichols) and (co-star) Lexa Doig back on tv (you may remember her as Rommie from the Andromeda series).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*"Man of Steel"*

This doesn't look half-bad... certainly a whack of top-tier (and second-tier) actors... Costner, Fishburne, Adams, Crowe, and one of my favourite non-stars, Richard Schiff

SciFiCool.com | Pretty Awesome Trailer for Man of Steel





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVu3gS7iJu4


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> This doesn't look half-bad... certainly a whack of top-tier (and second-tier) actors... Costner, Fishburne, Adams, Crowe, and one of my favourite non-stars, Richard Schiff
> 
> SciFiCool.com | Pretty Awesome Trailer for Man of Steel
> 
> ...


and an experienced director in Zach Snyder (300).
high hopes for this one I have.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*...for lack of a better thread to put this in....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKMXfco06gY


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Not... one... penny...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Not... one... penny...


Heh - agreed. Even as a comedy, it looks horrible...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Heh - agreed. Even as a comedy, it looks horrible...


Makes me long for reruns of _Quark!_


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Now, we're talking! *Here's a kickstarter that has already 'way surpassed its goal ($170-thousand of a $100-thousand goal) and there are still 22 days left to go. And I have to say - the production values here are stellar. 

Not to mention the actors they pulled in... 

Michael Hogan (Col. Tigh); 
Tony Todd (Worf's brother / Sisko's son as an old man / a bunch of other Trek roles); 
Richard Hatch (Original Apollo / BSG's Tom Zarek); 
Kate Vernon (BSG's Ellen Tigh); 
Gary Graham (ST:Enterprise's Vulcan Ambassador Soval - reprising the role here); 
Alec Peters (who I think has played "Alien of the week" on more than one Trek franchise)...

*Star Trek: Axanar Kickstarter*

The first video on the page is the trailer (also below). The second is the 20-minute "Prelude to Axanar" (no way to embed - watch on the Kickstarter page). And in a year or so, we'll have the 90-minute feature film, *Star Trek: Axanar*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh4JbLhH_8w


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Candyman, Candyman, Candyman...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Edward James Olmos Is Coming To Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D*










_...today Marvel announced that Edward James Olmos, former Admiral of the Battlestar Galactica, has taken a role in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.. Even better, it'll see him play a major recurring character. 

Marvel hasn’t revealed a ton of information about Edward James Olmos’ brand new S.H.I.E.L.D. character, and he isn’t a recognizable character from the Marvel brand. That being said, we do know his name. Olmos will be playing Robert Gonzales, a man whose presence will have “major ramifications” for the S.H.I.E.L.D. team._

** * *​*
_Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. will pick up .... on March 3 at 9 p.m. ET._

(Cinemablend)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Who's next... Kevin Sorbo?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Who's next... Kevin Sorbo?


Lol... or even better.... bring on THE 'HOFF!

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BReligion said:


> Lol... or even better.... bring on THE 'HOFF!
> 
> BReligion


Ha!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I hear _Phantasm V_ will be released this year...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> *Edward James Olmos Is Coming To Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D*
> 
> _...today Marvel announced that Edward James Olmos, former Admiral of the Battlestar Galactica, has taken a role in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.. Even better, it'll see him play a major recurring character.
> 
> ...



Let me guess, he's the captain of some new flying ship, like those ones in Captain America: The Winter Soldier. 

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The Axanar crowdfunded Star Trek film is continuing to ramp up for a winter shoot date (January 2016). The first fundraiser brought in the cash needed to get this thing up and running - they've rented a soundstage for a year, have begun building sets, the cast is committed.... now fundraiser #2 is underway for the actual shooting budget. 

Current total: *$203, 636* (as of 5pm CST on 11 July 2015)

They're budgeting each kickstarter for an "Act" (or "Episode") at $330,000/ea. If they raise the $1.3-million, which is a stretch goal, they can shoot the whole film in one go (much more economical and easier logistically).

_More info_: * Axanar @ Indiegogo*


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Not quite sci-fi, but good news for fans of Bruce Campbell:

Ash vs Evil Dead (TV Series 2015) - IMDb

_Ash vs. Evil Dead _TV series!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Not quite sci-fi, but good news for fans of Bruce Campbell:
> 
> Ash vs Evil Dead (TV Series 2015) - IMDb
> 
> _Ash vs. Evil Dead _TV series!


Looks funny. Was the original a comedy?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Looks funny. Was the original a comedy?


_The Evil Dead _(1981) was primarily horror with a few black comedy overtones.
_The Evil Dead II _(1987) was a brilliant blend of over-the-top horror and Three Stooges-style slapstick.
_Army of Darkness _(1992) was more of a medieval fantasy comedy with horror overtones. Fans of the series are split--some love this one far more than the second and vice versa.

Bruce Campbell was in all of them, and some of the stuff on the trailer refers back to these films. Would definitely recommend _Evil Dead II_ as my favourite of the lot.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Macfury said:


> _The Evil Dead _(1981) was primarily horror with a few black comedy overtones.
> _The Evil Dead II _(1987) was a brilliant blend of over-the-top horror and Three Stooges-style slapstick.
> _Army of Darkness _(1992) was more of a medieval fantasy comedy with horror overtones. Fans of the series are split--some love this one far more than the second and vice versa.
> 
> Bruce Campbell was in all of them, and some of the stuff on the trailer refers back to these films. Would definitely recommend _Evil Dead II_ as my favourite of the lot.


hahahahahaha that looks AWESOME. I knew it was coming but still giggled like an idiot to myself at the office.

Big Bruce fan and I love them all for different reasons.... Watch them all, they are all worth it. 
Like Macfury said, they all have Bruce Campbell in them, they were all directed by Sam Raimi. Evil Dead was both of their debut feature movies. You will see a lot of Sam's directorial style (and his Oldsmobile Delta) in them and see that in some of his later work too (Xena, Spiderman etc...)

and remember shop smart, shop S-Mart.

BReligion


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Man, I am truly eager for this!



BReligion said:


> hahahahahaha that looks AWESOME. I knew it was coming but still giggled like an idiot to myself at the office.
> 
> Big Bruce fan and I love them all for different reasons.... Watch them all, they are all worth it.
> Like Macfury said, they all have Bruce Campbell in them, they were all directed by Sam Raimi. Evil Dead was both of their debut feature movies. You will see a lot of Sam's directorial style (and his Oldsmobile Delta) in them and see that in some of his later work too (Xena, Spiderman etc...)
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally, something that lives up to the title of this thread:

*Falling Skies is over.*

Thank ****!

What an absolute mess of a show, and a complete disaster of a finale. It doesn't even fall into the "so bad its good" category. Cringe. Worthy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




Anybody got this on their radar?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I saw an update in this thread, and was 95% sure someone dropped in to leave the "best sci-fi news ever", that Halle Berry's Extant had been cancelled. What a horrible show....

X-Files: I'm sure I'll watch it, but I was never a hugely rabid fan of the show.

I'm waiting for these new shows...

*The Expanse*




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Colony*




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_The Colony_ looks promising. _The Expanse_ promo isn't grabbing me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> _The Colony_ looks promising. _The Expanse_ promo isn't grabbing me.


I felt the same way, Macfury. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I felt the same way, Macfury. Paix, mon ami.


We must stop agreeing like this in public, Dr. G....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> We must stop agreeing like this in public, Dr. G....


Agreed, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## magaretz (Oct 20, 2015)

The best news in sci-fi would be the return of Firefly, but with Wash and Preacher dead, it seems unlikely.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

magaretz said:


> The best news in sci-fi would be the return of Firefly, but with Wash and Preacher dead, it seems unlikely.


Oh, Firefly! :-(


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*It's Alive! Universal Studios Plans to Bring Its Classic Monster Lineup Back to Life*








During the golden age of Hollywood, Universal Studios made a name for itself by making monster movies. Dracula, Frankenstein, the Wolf Man, the Mummy and more all haunted Universal’s movies for decades, frightening and delighting audiences from the 1920s through the 1950s. Back in the day, the studio was responsible for launching the careers of horror legends like Lon Chaney, Jr., Bela Lugosi, and Boris Karloff.

While in recent years the studio has moved away from its monstrous origins,* this week, Universal announced plans to revive its classic monster lineup* under the watchful eyes of Alex Kurtzman (Transformers) and Chris Morgan (Furious 7). *According to Variety, Universal plans to release one monster movie per year, *all set in the same universe to allow for the possibility of crossovers. They’ll be starting with the Mummy (which will begin shooting in early 2016), followed by Dracula, Van Helsing, Bride of Frankenstein, and the Wolf Man.​
(MentalFloss)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have utterly hated the way Universal has desecrated the legacies of these monsters in recent years. Put the guy from _The Transfomers_ in charge? Sounds like a magnificent plan.... And why is Van Helsing being elevated to classic monster status?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Taking a trip now nostalgia lane today.... found an online archive of the original "Space Family Robinson" comic series (Gold Key) from which the "Lost in Space" TV series was adapted.

First issue here:



I remember having a hard time reconciling the (meh) reboot (1998; William Hurt, Matt LeBlanc, Mimi Rogers, Gary Oldman) with my memories of the comic, since the Jupiter 2 was certainly not Space Station 1. For some reason, the latter's image was burned into my little brain.... 

*Jupiter 2:*









*Space Station 1*









And... did you know that there was a 2004 reboot of Lost in Space planned as a TV series? (Pilot here). It didn't get picked up, and the sets were used in the Battlestar Galactica reboot!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh wow, lotsa memories there Mark!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

There were rights problems between the series and the comic book, so they never gelled! I still have a few paper copies of the comics. Did you know that there was actually a fourth season of Lost in Space planned--set in some sort of Alice in Wonderland fairyland planet? 

Love the third season opening music--that countdown sequence used to come at some cliffhanger moment and would really make me crazy with excitement:






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Laid up with a back injury... taking comfort in Netflix.

Finally found time to watch this documentary from Leonard Nimoy's son, Adam. Quite touching, and worth the watch:










Official website: Home | For the Love of Spock


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Taking a trip now nostalgia lane today.... found an online archive of the original "Space Family Robinson" comic series (Gold Key) from which the "Lost in Space" TV series was adapted.
> 
> First issue here:
> 
> ...





SINC said:


> Oh wow, lotsa memories there Mark!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*For the Trekkers among us....*

A newly-discovered memo from Bob Justman to Gene Roddeberry regarding the (as-yet not filmed) classic Trek episode "City on the Edge of Forever":

Mission Log: Discovered Documents


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

For the Blade Runner fans, a new trailer is out for the new movie
https://youtu.be/GDscTTE-P-k

Personally I never got it for Blade Runner. I love sci-fi... and by sci-fi I am not talking shootem up in the stars or beam me up scotty sci-fi, but interesting thought provoking stories set in a sci-fi backdrop. Gattaca is probably my favourite movie both Sci-Fi and otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> There were rights problems between the series and the comic book, so they never gelled! I still have a few paper copies of the comics. Did you know that there was actually a fourth season of Lost in Space planned--set in some sort of Alice in Wonderland fairyland planet?
> 
> Love the third season opening music--that countdown sequence used to come at some cliffhanger moment and would really make me crazy with excitement:
> 
> ...


Enjoy a trip down memory lane, mon ami.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apjq9O-V3dM[/ame]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *For the Trekkers among us....*
> 
> A newly-discovered memo from Bob Justman to Gene Roddeberry regarding the (as-yet not filmed) classic Trek episode "City on the Edge of Forever":
> 
> Mission Log: Discovered Documents


That's kind of cool--wish I knew which pages were making Justman "hurt"!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw _Blade Runner _on opening night and was blown away by the visual environment, but thought the film was flawed, especially the ending. Rutger Hauer was particularly good. However, the source material, Philip Dick's _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_, was a light year better than the film. 

The trailer for the new movie left me rather cold.

_Gattaca_ was under-rated.





wonderings said:


> For the Blade Runner fans, a new trailer is out for the new movie
> https://youtu.be/GDscTTE-P-k
> 
> Personally I never got it for Blade Runner. I love sci-fi... and by sci-fi I am not talking shootem up in the stars or beam me up scotty sci-fi, but interesting thought provoking stories set in a sci-fi backdrop. Gattaca is probably my favourite movie both Sci-Fi and otherwise.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I missed this. Great documentary on recreating 1965-era _Thunderbirds_' episodes.

https://vimeo.com/173311267


----------

